# Memphis Audio. Thoughts About the Brand and Equipment....



## lonetech1369 (Oct 1, 2017)

There isn?t much discussion about Memphis Audio anymore....

I have always been a Memphis Audio fan. Their equipment now is pretty good but I have my preferences when it comes to their designs they have had in the past. 

I would love to hear everyone?s thoughts on the Brand, their equipment now, and what in the heck happened! They just aren?t talked about like they use to be....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Theyre not really worth discussion anymore

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaandrade79 (May 17, 2017)

I still have my 1000watt class d amp from around 2000. We loved Memphis audio. That amp hit our old school JLs so hard. We also had the 4 channel 300 watt amp on a 3 way JL component set. It rocked. I mean that was a beautiful system in the front cab of our kenworth w-900 tractor. My experience with them is from years ago but I do love me some Memphis audio.

Matter of fact the amp is not working properly so I am about to send it to them. They told me if it can be fixed it will cost $150. I hope they can fix it I love that thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, haven't really heard much talk of Memphis in YEARS either. 

@jaandrade79, what amp do you have? 

I've got newer 16-MCA2004 and 16-MCD1000 that I used for about a year. Actually liked these amps, they were small and looked good, performance seemed decent too, though I'm sure they were over rated a little. 

Personally, I've only used a few of their products, those being the fore mentioned amps, some Street Reference (IIRC, 250RMS) 10" subs (were "ok", only had them for a few months before selling), 2-way 5x7 Street Reference coaxial speakers (actually bought them for my brother-in-law to use, but heard them quite regularly, and again, they were "ok" and did what they were asked), lastly, I have a 

I've been around the Mojo and some M3 subs, which both seemed to hit pretty hard, but that was probably around 2010. 

However, I don't think I've been around anything by them in a good five (5) years. 

Our local audio shop that carried them dropped the line 5-6 years ago and had everything priced for 1/2 off, which is the reason I bought the 5x7's, owner dropped them to $20 from the 1/2 off price of $30 when I asked about them.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Olive branch ms, we lived in oxford ms for about a year in 2008. Good times. 
Memphis is good for what it is. Aimed at a lower price point consumer. I've got some Memphis coaxial in my daughters car and they sound fine. Just not a top shelf contender any more


----------



## Swaglife81 (Oct 15, 2016)

The only thing as of recent I've heard is a guy in the build forums who used a Memphis mid-range/wide band and seems to like it. It's titled like 370z SQ or something like that in the build log. He seems to like the sound of those driver's. One opinion isn't nearly enough though. I'm not sure what happened over the years with Memphis so can't comment on that. In the late 90s there stuff rocked going into early 00's. After that nothing much but they stayed in business. So many companies went the cheap route the last 2 decades. Since build quality is a question mark. I think there are enough other brands to choose from in current times to make someone happy. Just my thoughts


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I haven't heard them , but my brother sells these and installed them in his car.

PASMAG | PERFORMANCE AUTO AND SOUND - Memphis Car Audio VIV60C Component Review

Probably would be a good choice on a budget, comparable to the NVX comps by the look of them.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't think I would refer to those as a budget system. Of coarse budget means different things to different people. 

But it is amazing how a brand will have its valley and peak. One of the most disappointing brands is mb quart. The stuff at one time but apparently not much today. But I guess people still buy them. Like Memphis, if they are so bad how do they stay in business? 
I always wanted one of the Memphis belle amps.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I've owned a few of their products. 
MC150 and MC300 (finned sinks)
MCA3004 and MCD500 (smooth black sinks)
MCSQ 6.5" components
MSQ 10's 
3-way crossover
HPO10

All of that was over 10 years ago. Decent equipment back then if you could get the shop to come down a little off retail. Not sure how they are now but the PR series subs were some of my favorite low power street beater subs. At this point in my life they aren't on my radar but that doesn't mean I wouldn't own something else from them in the future if one of their products peaked my interest and fell into my lap for a good price (preowned or shop having a fire sale).


----------



## jaandrade79 (May 17, 2017)

Weigel21 said:


> Yeah, haven't really heard much talk of Memphis in YEARS either.
> 
> @jaandrade79, what amp do you have?
> 
> ...


I have the silver 16-st1000d. I hope they can fix it when i get around to sending it in.

Just wanna bang


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Their M Class amps look meh, but I am very interested in the Six Five series. 24 and 48dB crossovers, the last time I heard of the 48dB crossover was back to Image Dynamics or Sony XES stuff. They look really nice too. A good alternative for the Arc or Audio Control amps that look similar.


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

I've got a an insanely well kept 16-st1300d for sale if anyone is interested. Not even sure that it's been used over the years it's in such good shape.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Middleby said:


> I've got a an insanely well kept 16-st1300d for sale if anyone is interested. Not even sure that it's been used over the years it's in such good shape.
> View attachment 194706
> View attachment 194714
> 
> ...


If that were the next generation with the black chrome finned sink I'd be heavily considering it just to have. Always wanted a big Belle back when I couldn't afford one. A 3004 and 1000d in one case was a thing of beauty back then and offered super clean installs.


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If that were the next generation with the black chrome finned sink I'd be heavily considering it just to have. Always wanted a big Belle back when I couldn't afford one. A 3004 and 1000d in one case was a thing of beauty back then and offered super clean installs.




Funny you should mention it.....I'm not sure about the generation but I have the slightly smaller black finned anodized version. Not in as good of shape as this one but not too bad either. Curious as to why you'd want the less powerful one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Middleby said:


> Funny you should mention it.....I'm not sure about the generation but I have the slightly smaller black finned anodized version. Not in as good of shape as this one but not too bad either. Curious as to why you'd want the less powerful one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm talking about this style sink and they did indeed do the 1300 in it too.
http://www.ngtechnik.com/eBay/Amps/16-MC1000D-Topside.jpg


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

There's a bunch of new Memphis gear being closed out by a shop in Denton, TX (Just North of DFW)

https://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ele/d/high-quality-car-audio-at/6289443908.html


----------



## Middleby (Feb 25, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm talking about this style sink and they did indeed do the 1300 in it too.
> 
> http://www.ngtechnik.com/eBay/Amps/16-MC1000D-Topside.jpg




You are correct sir. Sorry, was a little before my time(in car audio atleast). The one I have is the 16-mc600d. It's the same logo with the airplane though like this pic. Why the later generation? Not questioning your knowledge, I'm just trying to get enlightened in case there's a difference in performance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I just like that style better than the one before it (yours) and the one after that (smooth) Probably the same guts across all 3 generations.


----------



## lonetech1369 (Oct 1, 2017)

Middleby, How much are you asking for the 16-ST1300d amplifier?


----------

